# [SOLVED] Can't Get Numbers And Symbols On Top of Keyboard To Work



## jek1862 (Aug 30, 2009)

For some reason, the past few days, I have had occasions where when I push down on the number keys(except numbers 5 and 6-they work, why I have no idea) above the letters, nothing happens. Also, the symbols above these keys also do not work! I know, weird! Like I can't write any emails right now because I can't use the 'at' symbol above number 2, for example, and I need to write some emails!! But I've said I've had 'occasions' where this is happening, in the last week or so. Then it seems to correct itself. But tonight, for the 4 hours or so I've been on, those numbers keys will simply not work, and the symbols above them. I would also like to mention I CAN access the numbers on the keypad on the right of the keyboard, but this doesn't help me with those symbols I need above the numbers above the letters. So I can type numbers, but I also need those symbols, too...especially the 'at' symbol above #2. I have read a little about others who have had this problem, and it seems to have something to do with the 'NumLock' key, but I don't quite understand the remedies that are presented as to how to fix this. If you know what is going on here, please give me instructions on how to fix it. I need to use those numbers above the keyboard, for the symbols. If I don't get that #2 key working, I won't be able to write any emails for I don't presently have the 'at' symbol, which of course I need for the email addresses. This is really going to cause me some problems if I don't get this fixed soon. Thanks for your help with this.


----------



## IT-Tech (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: Can't Get Numbers And Symbols On Top of Keyboard To Work*

Hi JEK1862

What are your system specifications? Make and model number?

What is the keyboard make and model if available?

I'm not sure what the NUM LOCKS would have to do with your keys unless you have a laptop. In which case, it could affect some keys, but the NUM LOCK keys are usually on the RIGHT hand side of the keyboard of laptops as well.

Have you tried a different keyboard? An external keyboard if it is a laptop?

Thanks!


----------



## rich13348 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: Can't Get Numbers And Symbols On Top of Keyboard To Work*

I dont know whats wong with your keyboard at the moment but I suggest you use the onscreen keyboard for now to access any symbols you need such as @. Also try your keyboard on another PC and try another keyboard on your pc to test


----------



## jek1862 (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Can't Get Numbers And Symbols On Top of Keyboard To Work*

Problem Solved. Got another good keyboard and everything works fine now. Why my other keyboard suddenly malfunctioned on the keys I mentioned, I have no idea. Even Device Manager says "this device is working properly"(when it obviously wasn't). 
Thank you for your help anyway.


----------

